# Customer Service



## Rbuffey48 (Jan 17, 2020)

I placed an order from Samson last month and the entire process went smooth. 5 days total from start of order and receiving everything. Thank you for helping me reach new goals!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~ OD


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice! Welcome to IMF


----------

